# So who got the PS4?



## GOD HERE (Nov 24, 2013)

If you got one, how'd you like it? I've been wondering how different bf4 looks between the ps3 and the ps4, because it looks terrible on ps3.


----------



## Nizza (Nov 24, 2013)

ever since ps4 came out and call of duty ghost came out i can't get in games too easy

id stick with ps3 till price drop if you have good friends who still play

but the server is kinda a PITA so you may want to get the 4 if possible!

also realize 3D tv's are great with the ps4 because it has more pixel depth and gives a way better picture


----------



## GOD HERE (Nov 24, 2013)

What do you mean by PITA?


----------



## chewberto (Nov 24, 2013)

Pain in the ass! Geeze God! get with the acronyms


----------



## GOD HERE (Nov 24, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Pain in the ass! Geeze God! get with the acronyms


My first thought was PETA. Maybe I need get cable again.


----------

